# tach on an xe



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

ok, i've done a few searches on the issue of putting a gxe cluster in an xe, and can see that it is impossible, but i still have some questions about it.

from what i've read here, it is impossible becuase the xe ecu lacks the output for a tach. so here's a stupid question, can the ecu be replaced?

second, since it would seem an aftermarket tach is possible, would it be possible to install the gxe cluster, and wire the tach up the same way an aftermarket tach would be?

and third, would it be possible to remove the tach from the gxe cluster and replace it with an aftermarket tach of the same size?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

an aftermarket tach isn't possible, that should've been clear in your searches as well.

swapping the ecu's won't do anything because the harnesses in your car still aren't suited for a tach.


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

well, is there any reason i can't swap ecu's, wiring harnesses and whatever else is necesary?

the gxe and the xe are the same car, with the same engine, and mostly the same components, sooner or later if you switch out enough stuff you'll turn one into the other, so i know it is possible however difficult, expensive, time consuming etc...

i am willing to put a certain amount of time and money into this(though i do have my limits), and i wanna know how much stuff i would need to replace in order to accomplish this before i give up.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Sell yur xe and buy a gxe..


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

or go aftermarket


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Didnt he just say aftermarket tachs werent possible? Isnt that because the coils are in the plug wires? I was told that at the dealership.


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Aftermarket tach in XE: 
(Autometer)


----------



## SERISH (Oct 27, 2004)

you cant wire it in the motor


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

Plinko said:


> well, is there any reason i can't swap ecu's, wiring harnesses and whatever else is necesary?
> 
> the gxe and the xe are the same car, with the same engine, and mostly the same components, sooner or later if you switch out enough stuff you'll turn one into the other, so i know it is possible however difficult, expensive, time consuming etc


so then y u askin for advice if you kno so much ppl tellin u u cant do it unless u figure it out yourself dont argue...


----------

